# Overclocked NVidia GTS 360M.  Safe Temperature?



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a overclocked NVidia gts 360m 1gb card.  I have it set at 600GHZ and sit around high 70's when im playing SC2.  I have a bigger cooling pad coming so hopefully it will go down.  Just trying to get several opinions on what would be a good temperature.  Any comments or suggestions are definitely welcome.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

well max temp as per nvidia specs is 105 degrees as mentioned, but you would'nt want it hovering anywhere near that in a laptop, nor in a rig.

I'd call 90-95 degrees the absolute upper limit that I'd run my card at, perferably however below 80 is always good.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again wolf for your reply. My new fan is waiting for me when I get off. So we will see what the difference is. Again, many thanks.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again wolf for your response. My new fan will be waiting for me when I get off so we will see if there is a big difference. Again, many thanks wolf.  

P.s.  I also read too about the 105c for nvidia so hearing it again is better.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

theres a button for thankyou's and personally I looooove it when people use it  lets see what that cooler can do for you.

PS. very jealous, I need a good cooler myself.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

That new cooler did nothing.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

really? like no difference whatsoever?? thats awesfull bizarre considering its a 23cm fan dousing the entire underside of the laptop in nice cool air...


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

Like maybe a degree.  I was amazed.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

any chance you can take a pic of the underside of the laptop for me? it might be that where the large fan is positioned its not actually blowing cool air into the intake for cpu or gfx


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

i took a pic and sent to my email.  will post asap


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

Pictures


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

that may well be the problem with the cooler, from my educated guess it doesnt look like there is much air intake going on on the bottom of the laptop at all.

my guess would be the back or the sides towards the back there will be intakes of fresh air, hence why the large bottom side cooler is doing little for gp temps, but overall it's probably keeping the laptop temperature more in check.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

Should I keep it or find a better one?  Maybe one that goes all the way across??  Any way I should angle it or move the fan to?


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

I may do the Zalman ZM-NC2000 or the LIAN LI Notebook Cooling Pad Model NC-09B.  Which of the 2 would be best?  

LIAN LI Notebook Cooling Pad Model NC-09B   li

ZALMAN Notebook Cooler Model ZM-NC2000 Black   zalman


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

both of those are very similar... Im thinking there a coolermaster one with 2-3 fans and you can position them wherever you like on the pad, that might be best.

either that or something cheap from ebay that you clip onto an exit air vent that extracts the hot air a lot quicker, that may be the go.

there is always the possibility that no matter what you try is may on every help only a few degrees.... it's really a gamble...


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=1667&product_id=2865

This looks nice.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

hmm im still not sure it will get the job done... any chance you can take a decently higher resolution picture of the underside of the laptop, sides and back too this time? before making another purchase lets figure out exactly where the cool air goes in, and the hot air gets out


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 27, 2010)

Are your laptop fans running at 100% when gaming?  If not, simply setting them to run all out should help more than anything.  Try SpeedFan or some other fan monitoring program to find out.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

I think he has and can't force them to run at fullspeed, I know I sure can't


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 27, 2010)

wolf said:


> I think he has and can't force them to run at fullspeed, I know I sure can't



speed fan or a normal rivatuner should work fine


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

I could not figure rivatuner out.  When I installed speedan it did not give me option to speed my fans up.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 27, 2010)

That picture was taken from my phone so it won't get much better.  There is a vent on the left side, near the back.


----------



## wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

mcgradiator said:


> That picture was taken from my phone so it won't get much better.  There is a vent on the left side, near the back.



I see no picture in this post at all.

and I too installed both rivatuner and speedfan with no luck at all.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 28, 2010)

I meant to say.  I cant get a better picture.  No digital camera available.  Was just letting you know that the fan is back left.


----------



## wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

mcgradiator said:


> I meant to say.  I cant get a better picture.  No digital camera available.  Was just letting you know that the fan is back left.



extraction fan? hmm, check this out, its cheap and it or something like it might be the go.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Notebook-Lapt...OOLER-PAD-/180545585743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah put a offer on one.  Those only apply to a certain vent.  The one I offered on has multi.


----------

